# MISSING SQUIRREL DOG



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

Hello Everyone:

Please keep your eyes peeled for our male feist, Gray's Trigger. He has been missing since December. If you hear of or see a dog that fits his description, please let me know. Here is a link with more information:

http://squackerjack.tripod.com/id18.html

Thanks for your help,

-Marc Gray


----------

